# Romsey @ The South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show, Romsey



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show, Romsey in Romsey, Hampshire starting 09/04/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=689

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------

